# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Нужен СОВЕТ !

## MaksimKa33rus

У меня системный блок :
процессор QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz
материнская плата Gigabyte GA-P35-S3
оператива 1 Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D	2 Гб DDR2 
оператива 2 Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D	2 Гб DDR2
видеокарта ASUS Radeon HD 5850 725 Mhz PCI-E 2.1 1024 Mb 4000 Mhz 256 bit DVI HDMI HDCP
жёсткий диск 1 SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device (320 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
жёсткий диск 2 ST3500630AS ATA Device (500 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
CD/DVD rom 1 ASUS DRW-2014L1T
CD/DVD rom 2 Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7243S
*блок питания Hiper HPU-4M530 530w*

монитор Asus VH242H

я хочу узнать, хватает-ли мощности БП для нормальной работы компа ? 
стоит ли поменять БП на *FSP Epsilon 85Plus 600W* или посоветуйте какой лучше приобрести БП ?

----------


## Slater

> У меня системный блок :
> процессор QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz
> материнская плата Gigabyte GA-P35-S3
> оператива 1 Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D	2 Гб DDR2 
> оператива 2 Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D	2 Гб DDR2
> видеокарта ASUS Radeon HD 5850 725 Mhz PCI-E 2.1 1024 Mb 4000 Mhz 256 bit DVI HDMI HDCP
> жёсткий диск 1 SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device (320 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
> жёсткий диск 2 ST3500630AS ATA Device (500 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
> CD/DVD rom 1 ASUS DRW-2014L1T
> ...


монитор питается у Вас  от БПИ?

----------


## MaksimKa33rus

отдельное питание

_Добавлено через 25 часов 33 минуты 55 секунд_
какую марку БП посоветуете ! Hiper, Corsair, FSP, Thermaltake ?

----------


## Slater

> Thermaltake


у меня такой, доволен.

----------

MaksimKa33rus (03.08.2011)

----------


## Maks.spb

Конечно достаточно.

----------


## staiki

> я хочу узнать, хватает-ли мощности БП для нормальной работы компа ?
> стоит ли поменять БП на FSP Epsilon 85Plus 600W или посоветуйте какой лучше приобрести БП ?


Смотря,что Вы хотите выполнять на этом компе.Для нормальной работы в Вашем случае-с головой.Не пойму сути созданной темы-есть проблемы в работе или чего возникло желание менять БП?

----------


## this

считай мать - 150 жесть 30*2 видеокарта 30 + накладные 150 (это по максимуму) = 390 это уколебаться хватит.

----------

MaksimKa33rus (03.08.2011)

----------

